# 10 Gallon build / stocking idea, "Fire and Ice"



## Winner (May 13, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon here I'd like to start using- and small tanks are a challenge to make into an interesting, varied and compatible community. But I enjoy that challenge! Here's the idea I've been kicking around. I call it 'Fire and Ice.'

1x Dwarf Gourami 'Powder Blue' 
6/7x Ember Tetra
3x Otocinlus (algae)
3/4x Ghost Shrimp (I love 'em for detrivore duty)

This should cover all swimming tiers and give me interesting things to watch.

The aquascaping will be lots of simple plants like Hornwort and Egeria ('anacharis') for cover, with some Egeria drifting on surface. Also, pieces of driftwood heaped for 'caves'. Hopefully this would put the Gourami at good peace.

I'm confident I can pull this build idea off, with one uncertainty- would the DG eat the small tetras or ghost shrimp? I wouldn't have much of a problem with the latter, in another tank of mine a betta occasionally takes one. They're cheap live nutrition!

Another possibility I could have is to not go with the Otos and instead use a snail for algae eating. That would free up some space for fish, but I don't know what's nano enough to go there aside from pygmy corys (I can't find them at -any- local store). Is there any small low-tank tier fish that does good singly? I doubt it.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Check out this website. It's calculator will clue you in to stocking capacity and appropriate stocking fish, with warnings for incompatibility and filtration requirements.

I do agree, however, that the shrimp would be a bad combo.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with keeping shrimp with gourami. It'll get one here and there, just like the betta.

I would stick to the tetras, gourami and ghost shrimp. I don't think a 10 is large enough to support more than 1 school of small fish and 1 small centerpiece fish, shrimp notwithstanding. A snail would be a nice addition.


----------



## Winner (May 13, 2010)

TexasTanker said:


> Check out this website. It's calculator will clue you in to stocking capacity and appropriate stocking fish, with warnings for incompatibility and filtration requirements.
> 
> I do agree, however, that the shrimp would be a bad combo.


Of course I checked aqadvisor. With my filter choice I'd be good with two otos in there, and at '98%' filtration with three otos. 

I'm really trying to pull off three swimming tiers here, the gourami at the top, the tetras in the middle, and something at the bottom. I really hope I can find pygmy corys somewhere, everything else in the cory department is too large for a 10 considering I'd need to get a shoal.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

I know a lot of people here purchase fish online. It might be worth poking around and finding out who has asked before and see what was recomended.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Winner said:


> Of course I checked aqadvisor. With my filter choice I'd be good with two otos in there, and at '98%' filtration with three otos.
> 
> I'm really trying to pull off three swimming tiers here, the gourami at the top, the tetras in the middle, and something at the bottom. I really hope I can find pygmy corys somewhere, everything else in the cory department is too large for a 10 considering I'd need to get a shoal.


I would leave out the otos. First, they are not bottom fish, mine are rarely if ever on the substrate, they spend their time on plant leaves in the tank. Also, I agree with the previous member who left them out as they are unnecessary.

One of the dwarf corys would work, a group of 6 minimum to keep them comfortable. Provided you have lots of plants and regular maintenance, this would all work. However, you might want to consider a Honey Gourami in place of a Dwarf; Honeys are smaller (max 2 inches, dwarf 3 inches) and often much healthier--the dwarf gouramis are widely known to carry disease and apparently the Honeys are not in this boat, yet. Choose dwarfs very carefully if you get one.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Winner said:


> Of course I checked aqadvisor. With my filter choice I'd be good with two otos in there, and at '98%' filtration with three otos.
> 
> I'm really trying to pull off three swimming tiers here, the gourami at the top, the tetras in the middle, and something at the bottom. I really hope I can find pygmy corys somewhere, everything else in the cory department is too large for a 10 considering I'd need to get a shoal.


A 10 is not large enough to support 3 swimming tiers. A 29 would be.


----------



## Winner (May 13, 2010)

jaysee said:


> A 10 is not large enough to support 3 swimming tiers. A 29 would be.


I'm going to try it- the fun of this hobby is all about the challenge of what you can make possible.


----------



## Winner (May 13, 2010)

Byron said:


> . However, you might want to consider a Honey Gourami in place of a Dwarf; Honeys are smaller (max 2 inches, dwarf 3 inches) and often much healthier--the dwarf gouramis are widely known to carry disease and apparently the Honeys are not in this boat, yet. Choose dwarfs very carefully if you get one.



There's a nice honey gourami in a local store, and I am indeed considering it. It's not the contrasting color I want for 'curb appeal' that visitors may like, but it's a charming and healthy little fish.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Both species are now in our fish profiles; the link is second from the left in the blue bar across the top, or you can go to the specific fish profile by clicking on shaded names in posts. Example, Dwarf Gourami and Honey Gourami. You might like to "read up on them."

Byron.


----------



## PartyInMyFishTank (Apr 30, 2010)

hey, now your getting me thinking about setting up an old 10gal :-D


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Winner said:


> I'm going to try it- the fun of this hobby is all about the challenge of what you can make possible.


We do have the choice between stocking based on the fish's needs or our wants.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

jaysee said:


> We do have the choice between stocking based on the fish's needs or our wants.


Always provided we remember that the fish's needs take precedence over what we may want.

Fish are living creatures and it is the responsibility of aquarists to see that they are properly cared for and provided for, just the same as for any pet, animal or child for that matter. Fish have certain needs, which differ for different fish; forcing any fish to "adapt" to what is not natural for that species is not responsible.

I'm not saying you are suggesting this; but some new aquarists/members reading your statement could take the wrong slant. And one of the goals of this forum is to promote responsible fish care and keeping.

Byron.


----------



## Winner (May 13, 2010)

Drawing from my experience in the aquarium hobby and the vast amount of information available in print and on the internet, and and also from the thoughts of the posters here (that's right, -you- guys), I am planning to try ideas I have for an aquarium.

If I feel I can find three species suitable for a nice visual of three swim groupings in the limited space, I will try it.

I'm really starting to favor the Honey Gourami now- it's a little smaller and the ones I see in person are nice fish. I guess you can call the tentative plan 'Fire and Honey' now.

If I were to add otos as I originally considered- I'd add them several months down the line, so I'd have a lot of time to think about them anyway. But I'm not favoring them for this build- among many things, apparently they're big frequent poopers.


----------

